# O2 Sensor locations



## drummer5 (May 29, 2003)

Just wondering where all the O2 sensors are located on a B13 Sentra with the GA16.

I've been looking at Cats on the Magna flow website for when I put a new exhaust system on my car and was wondering if there are any and how many sensors on our cats.


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

I have a 94 se-r and I had one. It should be on the exhaust manifold.


----------



## Raul (Sep 12, 2002)

I think you will only have one. As indicated above, it is on the exhaust manifold right in front of you when you lift the hood

OBD II (1996 and later for the Sentras) have two. One on the manifold (same as yours) plus one just downstream from the Cat Conv. I understand the second only monitors O2 levels and sets a code (and light) when out of specs, it does not adjust fuel mixture the way the front one does.

Others will correct me if I "mis-typed" here.


----------



## drummer5 (May 29, 2003)

Alright cool thanx, I've been seeing all this stuff about people talking about O2 sensors in different places and wanted to get it straightened out.


----------

